

Ask HN: hacker day jobs in NYC? - throwaway_42

I am trying to write a fiction book about my past 12 years working for startups in silicon valley and NYC. I am looking for a job that is more like a day job than it is the ultimate startup experience. I.e. I don't want to work more than 40 hours a week, and could even do part time.<p>I've worked on all sorts of stuff: iPhone app with 200K users, websites with 2M users, scaling, data warehousing, systems automation, e-commerce, "media", scientific research, java, ruby, python, perl, etc.<p>I'm going to have a meeting with my current CTO next week to see if I can arrange something at my current company. However,  we go way back and I'm almost certain he won't go for it. (he's one of those "hobbies and outside interests are for the weak" types... but I love him anyway)<p>Anyway... any suggestions would be appreciated.
======
nzjames
good luck with the novel. I was gutted bubble city was never finished.
<http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/bubblecity1>

